# Copy of marriage certificate



## Flowerofscotland (Feb 25, 2014)

hello...I'm hoping for some help. I have lost my original Egyptian marriage certificate. We married in Cairo 2004 but have discovered we forgot to take certificate to the civil registry office afterwards and register it which in turn hasn't registered a copy in the uk...

I must be able to obtain a copy somewhere but have come up against a brick wall  

Has anyone had to get a copy of thiers recently?


----------



## Biffy (May 22, 2012)

My husband is Egyptian and we got married in the Egyptian embassy in Abu Dhabi 
After getting married when I went home to the UK the next time I asked a lawyer and went to the CAB to ask about registering my marriage certificate in the UK - and they said you can't do it - there is no such thing as 'registering' a marriage.


----------

